# Happy Rush Day...



## Shiny

To all you music aficionados, may the priests praise your name on this night.


----------



## chris182

One of my all time favourite bands.


----------



## pxr5

Good one - cheers, one of my favourite bands.


----------



## Shiny

Aye, i first started getting into music when I was around 13 and i was in awe with Rush. Used to hang with a couple of older lads who were into guitar playing so Rush was the band at the time. Fell in love with 2112, Caress of Steel etc, opened my eyes to proper music. Didn't really get on with anything after Grace Under Pressure though.

A year later at 14 a girl i really liked at school leant me The Cure's Convert/Curiosity tape and from Heroin Face onwards I was in awe again, fell in love with Robert Smith and was opened up to a new world of alternative music - 




Discovered punk (from 70's punk to 80's anarchic Crass/Mortarhate stuff) when i was 15.

First band I saw at sweet 16 was New Model Army!

Turned 50 this year, still love 2112 as much as the first day i heard it, perhaps on a very different level, perhaps with more appreciation. I now listen to some seriously f**k'd up stuff, but 2112 is still one of my favourite pieces of music ever written.


----------



## Shiny

Devastated. RIP Neil Peart. The greatest drummer to have have set foot on earth.


----------



## pxr5

Such terribly sad news - RIP sir.


----------



## chris182

Ironic you only posted this about 3 weeks ago.

So sad to hear this.


----------



## RaceGlazer

As I posted elsewhere, if one day I could be 10% as good a drummer as Neil Peart I would be a happy man. May he rest in a cacophony of exquisite rythums, fills and solos


----------

